# Name the (Sports) Movie



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this Thy hand grenade that with it Thou mayest blow Thine enemies to tiny bits, in Thy mercy."......

Aww crap, that's the wrong speech.
What I had meant to say was:

WELCOME BACK to yet another thrilling round of Name The Movie!

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Some were added as the game evolved which were :

Remember to send the answer to the previous poster when posting a picture for your turn.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemps picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.

To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

Sometimes the round have a theme, but just to get the ball rolling we'll start this one as general game.  So you can pick a still from a film from any era or genre.

There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur.  
TrolleyDave both _judged_ and _won_ the last round.
(We promise he didn't cheat any more than usual)
Our runner-up is unfortunately no longer a part of the forum.
(let that be a warning to ya!.....no, just kidding)
So to give TrolleyDave a well-deserved break, I will be judging this round. 

This round is dedicated to one of our long-time players, and a dear friend of the forum, Szyslak! 
He has chosen for this round a theme relevant to current events:
*Sports!*
Each movie in this round must either feature a sport in the title (ie; The Basketball Diaries) or the movie should be based mainly around a sport. Screenshots do not have to show people on the field of play, or in their sport uniform. 

Let us begin with a soft pitch:







Put me in coach! I'm ready to play!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww, thanks Vulpes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to be back.


----------



## naruses (Jun 15, 2010)

NTM Sports?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> NTM Sports?



GOOAAAALLLLLLL!
(in other words, yes, you're correct about the theme. Now you're supposed to name the movie I've posted.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheers Vulpes, very much appreciated mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And welcome back Szyslak, good to see you again.  The game hasn't been the same without you!


----------



## naruses (Jun 15, 2010)

Vulpes, hey is not that i cheated or something but, next time try to not upload the pic with the name(save as)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Vulpes, hey is not that i cheated or something but, next time try to not upload the pic with the name(save as)



The file name is the name of this round, not the name of the film as Vulpes explained.


----------



## naruses (Jun 15, 2010)

My turn right, 

here is an average one (i think)


----------



## hullo8d (Jun 15, 2010)

That is obviously Angels in the Outfield


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Vulpes, hey is not that i cheated or something but, next time try to not upload the pic with the name(save as)




I believe there has been some misunderstanding.

the name of this movie is NOT "NTM Sports". The name of our _game_ is NTM Sports.

I'll take the blame for that mistake.


EDIT: Thank you Dave! (So much for giving you a break)


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah. so nice to have you guys be able to mod this thread for real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and the movie is Major League.  Before things get too confusing in this thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh thank god

*Scores:*
*Szyslak: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Major League


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2010)

Next Movie:


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2010)

2 easy


----------



## naruses (Jun 15, 2010)

Movie: The Wrestler?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 15, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Movie: The Wrestler?



Correct!

*Scores:*

*naruses: 1*
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Major League
The Wrestler


----------



## naruses (Jun 15, 2010)

Name This One!

Easy One


----------



## cracker (Jun 15, 2010)

The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## naruses (Jun 15, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> The Longest Yard (2005)



Correct, and so detailed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

*cracker: 1*
naruses: 1
Szyslak: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard


----------



## cracker (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL I love this movie.

BASEketball


----------



## cracker (Jun 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> LOL I love this movie.
> 
> BASEketball



Yessir!

*Scores:*

cracker: 1
naruses: 1
Szyslak: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

(VAGOINA!)


Next:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy Gilmore!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 15, 2010)

Score!

*Scores:*

cracker: 1
naruses: 1
Szyslak: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*TrolleyDave: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2010)

Next up!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 16, 2010)

Victory!

Love that flick.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Victory!
> 
> Love that flick.



Correct good sir!  It was definitely a great film, and thought it was pretty fitting considering current events!

Score!

*Scores:*

*Szyslak: 2*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2010)

I only saw a portion of the movie, but I think Freeman wore that hat in 
Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I only saw a portion of the movie, but I think Freeman wore that hat in
> Million Dollar Baby


Right you are!

*Scores:*

*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2010)

(No rule against crappy movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 16, 2010)

OVER THE TOP BABY!!!!!!.........btw sweet game haha


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes indeed, and welcome to the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your turn!

*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
*strict9gs: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top



Be sure and PM the name of your movie to me, so that I may identify a correct guess, in case you are absent.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 16, 2010)

sweet ill have to find a good one, if u have one ready go ahead and post it....sorry lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2010)

According to the rules, we cannot. It's _Your_ Turn. 
You have 24 hours to find and post a movie from the time that your guess is confirmed as being correct before your turn is declared a "hit-and-run" and your point is revoked. 

19 hours remain, at the time of this posting.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 16, 2010)

ok here we go sorry for the wait, had to find one


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a tip: you shouldn't use the name of the movie as the name of the pic.  Makes it a little too easy.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 17, 2010)

i thought i did change the name....my apologies , when i uploaded the pic , it asked for a url (in fast reply), the url had the movie name in it (as i see now)........ill do better next time if ull allow me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol

EDIT: just changed it for those who did not see the name......i have seen the upload attachment deal , so ill use that from now on


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 17, 2010)

I think we're going to need a hint or perhaps another image.
Is this movie filmed in black and white? I did a quick search and almost all the images from it are b/w.

Also, an easier way to post images here is like this


```
[img]http://www.placewhereikeepmypics/imagelocation.jpg[/img]
```

This makes the image a little easier to view, as well.


----------



## cracker (Jun 17, 2010)

It was a mid-2000 movie and I remember it but not the name. In the fairness of the game I didn't resort to IMDB.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 18, 2010)

no it wasnt filmed in black and white, not sure y all the pics are b&w, and heres your clue........" A & K all the way!!"
EDIT: @ cracker, no this movie was in 1997


----------



## cracker (Jun 18, 2010)

Man that makes me feel so old now...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 18, 2010)

Dammit, will someone please claim _The 9th Point_


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 18, 2010)

dont tell me ive stumped the forum already lol


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 18, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> dont tell me ive stumped the forum already lol


Unfortunately, I knew it.  But I made the mistake of trying to save the image and enlarge it and saw the file name.  Really didn't think it would take this long for an answer though.  Those are some pretty recognizable actors.  

Try to find a bigger image from the film and post another hint so we can get this thing rolling.  Please.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 18, 2010)

Juwana man?

lol I got no idea


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 18, 2010)

hint #2: (and a dead give away if u ask me) - one of the main characters is a ghost.......and i cant find any better pics sorry ull have to make due with whats up already
EDIT: if no one guesses correctly by sun night 12am i will post a new movie and try again

ok sorry if this counts as a double post but i gave a few days for someone to guess correctly , so ill upload a new pic of a new movie, and try again.......btw if anyone wants the answer to he last one ill wait till u ask lol........anyway heres the new one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Days of Thunder?


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 21, 2010)

TrolleyDave	Posted Today, 05:29 AM
Days of Thunder?


haha correct sir

*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Szyslak: 2
*TrolleyDave: 2*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

And while you do that, next up!


----------



## junn (Jun 21, 2010)

Rollerball?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> Rollerball?



Correct! And welcome to the scoreboard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Szyslak: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
*junn : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball


----------



## junn (Jun 22, 2010)

here's an easy one.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 22, 2010)

the scout?


----------



## junn (Jun 22, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> the scout?


hmm...close,but no cigar.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## junn (Jun 22, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The Last Boy Scout


right..your turn.


*Scores:*

Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Szyslak: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
*KingdomBlade: 1*  (Hit-and-run)



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 23, 2010)

Man, this game is dragging.  Come on KingdomBlade, post a movie already.

People, if you're going to guess at the movie, at least plan on checking back to see if you got it right.  It's been almost 30 hours now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Man, this game is dragging.  Come on KingdomBlade, post a movie already.
> 
> People, if you're going to guess at the movie, at least plan on checking back to see if you got it right.  It's been almost 30 hours now.



I say we play the 24 hr rule.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2010)

I PMd KingdomBlade about this, earlier today.
Ample time has been given.

Here's a toss-up film.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Is that Field of Dreams?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2010)

If you post it, we will play!

*Scores:*

*TrolleyDave: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
KingdomBlade: 1  (Hit-and-run)



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Next up :


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 23, 2010)

Mean Machine


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Mean Machine



GOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLL!  I didn't expect that to be guessed so quick, and by an American as well!  Nice one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great film as well.

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
*SkankyYankee : 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2010)

not to mention that it was an American that guessed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess I owe you a dollar, Dave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> not to mention that it was an American that guessed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's just pretending to be an American, otherwise how did he guess that!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 23, 2010)

Next:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2010)

Is that 
The Waterboy?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Score! and the yanks tie it up!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 3
*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2010)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> The name's on his jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool Runnings mon!



			
				SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> The name's on his jersey.








  Bollocks, I never even noticed that!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya mon!

*Scores:*

*TrolleyDave: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings



Where the heck is Szyslak!?! 
The game certainly isn't dragging now!
He's gonna kick himself when he gets back to find three new pages.


EDIT: Heh. My 1234th post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Next up!


----------



## Tanas (Jun 24, 2010)

karate kid 3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> karate kid 3



Nice one, and bloody fast as well mate!  I thought that might've been a little trickier!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
*Tanas : 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3


----------



## Tanas (Jun 24, 2010)

Next...





Trolly, thats best part of the movie when Daniel son got his arse kicked


----------



## XWildcat (Jun 24, 2010)

Angels in the Outfield


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

XWildcat said:
			
		

> Angels in the Outfield



Correct!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
*XWildcat : 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield


----------



## XWildcat (Jun 24, 2010)

Next...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 24, 2010)

Pretty sure this one is called "Driven"


----------



## XWildcat (Jun 24, 2010)

Correct! I gotta find harder ones

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
KingdomBlade: 1 (Hit-and-run)



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 24, 2010)

Batter up!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 24, 2010)

the sandlot


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 24, 2010)

It! Is! Outta here!
Home Run!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
*ball2012003: 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 24, 2010)

here we go


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)

Goal!  The Dream Begins

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 24, 2010)

GOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLL!


*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*Szyslak: 3*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Been a long time since I've seen but is that The Natural?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)

Nope, sorry.  I can almost picture the scene you're thinking of though.  Good guess.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)

New pic, same movie:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Well as no-one else has posted a guess I'll throw in another one!  Is it Hoosiers/Best Shot?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Well as no-one else has posted a guess I'll throw in another one!  Is it Hoosiers/Best Shot?



I had no idea that movie had a different name in the UK.  Interesting.  Correct!

*Scores:*

*TrolleyDave: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 3
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Sometimes the name changes make sense for the UK, but that one doesn't really!

Next up :


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2010)

Slap motherfuckin Shot!
(i LOVE the Hansen brothers.)

My buddy (drummer in my old band) is the baby held up at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(his mom was actually hit on by Paul Newman, but she didn't realize it was him and complained to someone that a "creepy guy" hit on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2010)

You are absolutely correct of course!  And what a class film!  Funny as fuck about your mates Mum rejecting Newman as well, I love hearing when famous people get the shake of the head! lol

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 3
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
*WildWon : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, keeping with the hockey theme--


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd know that magnificent bastard anywhere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Claude Van Damme in Sudden Death.  One of the more highly realistic plots he was involved in.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2010)

Szys is correct! I knew that wouldn't last long, but i know nothing of sports movies. Hell, i pulled up 4 different movies that were already used. And JCVD needs all the publicity he can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*Szyslak: 4*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
strict9gs: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)

Quick easy one, sorry about the res.


----------



## naruses (Jun 24, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken thats Rene Zelwegger, I don't remember the movie but i think its Jerry Maguire.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken thats Rene ZelweggerYou're not mistaken.
> 
> QUOTE(naruses @ Jun 24 2010, 01:15 PM) ...I don't remember the movie but i think its Jerry Maguire.


Nope, not that one.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 24, 2010)

would that be Cinderella man????


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 25, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> would that be Cinderella man????


Yes, indeed it would!  

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 4
*strict9gs: 2*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
junn : 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 25, 2010)

sweet deal......next up, and sorry i still havent figured out how to upload the pics right lol


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 25, 2010)

Use GBAtemp's image upload service:

http://gbatemp.net/m-pix

You upload an image from your hard drive, and it gives you the bbcode to post the image here.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 25, 2010)

awesome thanks, bookmarked and will always use this from now on.....looks a lot better this way haha


----------



## junn (Jun 25, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> sweet deal......next up, and sorry i still havent figured out how to upload the pics right lol


kingpin?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 25, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> kingpin?


Correct!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 4
strict9gs: 2
*junn : 2*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin


----------



## junn (Jun 25, 2010)

hint: it's not karate kid.


----------



## junn (Jun 26, 2010)

looks like nobody wants to guess.
another pic from the same movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't recognise the film at all.  The blond bloke looks kind of like Rhys Ifans though.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 26, 2010)

The Replacements


----------



## junn (Jun 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I don't recognise the film at all.  The blond bloke looks kind of like Rhys Ifans though.
> yup,it's him.
> 
> 
> ...


touchdown!
your turn..



*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 4
strict9gs: 2
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
*syko5150: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## George Dawes (Jun 26, 2010)

Little Giants.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 26, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Little Giants.


Correct


*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Szyslak: 4
strict9gs: 2
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
*George Dawes: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Jun 26, 2010)

The World's Fastest Indian


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 26, 2010)

Indeed it is.


*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 5
*Szyslak: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 2
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry, football has me a little distracted right now.  This is probably a retread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Chariots of Fire!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Chariots of Fire!


Correct!

*Scores:*

*TrolleyDave: 6*
Szyslak: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 2
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Next up!


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 26, 2010)

the bad news bears


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> the bad news bears



Correct!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*strict9gs: 3*
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 27, 2010)

sweet deal  ......next up:


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 27, 2010)

Ready to Rumble I believe.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Ready to Rumble I believe.



And your belief is correct!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 3
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
*GreatCrippler : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 27, 2010)

Think that means it's my turn.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 27, 2010)

Gladiator.  Saw that in the theater and loved it.  Didn't hold up quite as well to a recent viewing, but still a good one.  Cuba was great in it.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 27, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Gladiator.  Saw that in the theater and loved it.  Didn't hold up quite as well to a recent viewing, but still a good one.  Cuba was great in it.



Spot on. ^^ I liked it a lot as well.

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 6
*Szyslak: 6*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 3
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
GreatCrippler : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Quality film!  Haven't seen it in donkeys years but remember really enjoying it.  And Brian Dennehy is  superb in it!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 27, 2010)

"The forehead son.  Hardest part of the body. "  You're right TD, Dennehy was great in that.

Next up:


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 27, 2010)

Bull Durham??


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 27, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> Bull Durham??


Correct!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 6
Szyslak: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*strict9gs: 4*
junn : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
GreatCrippler : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 27, 2010)

next up:


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 27, 2010)

The Color of Money?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 27, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> The Color of Money?


That's correct!  Be sure to send your answer to strict9gs.

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 6
Szyslak: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 4
junn : 2
*GreatCrippler : 2*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money


----------



## cracker (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's an idea that may work or not but if the guesser has no doubt about the movie could they post their followup title immediately -- or possibly send it to the previous poster or mod watching the game to post it more promptly so there isn't so much lag between rounds?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, I probably should have skipped the guess there. Work this week is already crazy, and getting worse, playing is a bad idea when I can only get on the forum for a few minutes at random each day. Please go on without me. ^^


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright, I'll fill in for GreatCrippler just to keep things moving here.

Anyone can guess, I'll be around to check answers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Why that would be Caddyshack good sir!  One of the funniest films even made!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Why that would be Caddyshack good sir!  One of the funniest films even made!


Correct!  And very correct!

*Scores:*

*TrolleyDave: 7*
Szyslak: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 4
junn : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, nodded off after the Netherlands game earlier!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 28, 2010)

Run, Fatboy, Run!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Run, Fatboy, Run!



Correct Bluey!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 7
Szyslak: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 4
junn : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
*B-Blue : 1*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 28, 2010)

wooooooooooot!






EDIT: Charlie Sheen?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 28, 2010)

Eight Men Out


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 28, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Eight Men Out



Correct!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 7
*Szyslak: 7
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4
strict9gs: 4
junn : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
B-Blue : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 28, 2010)

*



*


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 29, 2010)

my guess is rocky, and thats apollo creed


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 29, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> my guess is rocky, and thats apollo creed


Your guess is correct!  

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 7
Szyslak: 7
*strict9gs: 5*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
B-Blue : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Coach Carter?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Coach Carter?


You got it birthday boy!


*Scores:*

*TrolleyDave: 8*
Szyslak: 7
strict9gs: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
B-Blue : 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice one!  Next up :


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 29, 2010)

Shaolin Soccer?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Shaolin Soccer?



Spot on!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
strict9gs: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*B-Blue : 2*
junn : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 29, 2010)

hell yeah!

next:


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 29, 2010)

Invictus


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 29, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Invictus



YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 8
*Szyslak: 8*
strict9gs: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
B-Blue : 2
junn : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 29, 2010)

Full disclosure: I forgot that this was actually a movie made for TV.  It eventually got a cinema release.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, surprised more people don't know about this one.  Must be a US thing (hand-egg and all).

Some of Lando Calrissian and Sonny Corleone's best early work.


----------



## junn (Jun 30, 2010)

Brian's Song?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 30, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> Brian's Song?


Correct!  

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 8
strict9gs: 5
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*junn : 3*
B-Blue : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song


----------



## junn (Jun 30, 2010)

ok,my turn then.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 30, 2010)

some reason, im thinking BALLS OF FURY????


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 1, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> some reason, im thinking BALLS OF FURY????


junn's PM tells me YOU ARE CORRECT!  Never seen it myself.  

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 8
*strict9gs: 6*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
B-Blue : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
WildWon : 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 1, 2010)

good movie ....as is this one


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2010)

Benchwarmers?


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 1, 2010)

u got it

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 8
strict9gs: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
B-Blue : 2
GreatCrippler : 2
*WildWon : 2*
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
the benchwarmers


[/quote]


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 1, 2010)

Minor point of order here:

When you post a movie, and you are PM'ing the answer, please make sure to PM it to the last person to post a movie.  Don't go by the person that posted the scores.  Check back and see who posted the movie.  Thank you.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2010)

I have zero idea why i enjoyed this movie so much... musta been blazed out of my skull, but it's great-






Oh, don't worry, i checked my testicles at the door.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 2, 2010)

Nobody wants to admit they've seen it Wildy.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2010)

So... should i give a hint? Or wait a bit?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

I want to say Bring It On but I don't see Eliza Dushku in the pic.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2010)

Nope... it's not. Alas, there's an odd irony to your answer. More on that when this movie is revealed.

Alright, pic 2- closer up on the faces this time.


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 2, 2010)

A random porn movie?


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 2, 2010)

Fired Up!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Fired Up!



And in comes B-Blue with the steal!
And yes, correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 8
strict9gs: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
*B-Blue : 3*
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 2, 2010)

Next:


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 2, 2010)

The Blind Side


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 2, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> The Blind Side








*Scores:*

*Szyslak: 9*
TrolleyDave: 8
strict9gs: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
cracker: 1
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cracker (Jul 3, 2010)

Rudy.. Must admit I have never seen it though.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 3, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Rudy.. Must admit I have never seen it though.



CORRECT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

Szyslak: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
strict9gs: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
*cracker: 2*
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy


----------



## cracker (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## B-Blue (Jul 3, 2010)

Is that Jackie Chan?


----------



## cracker (Jul 3, 2010)

It sure is.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 3, 2010)

hmmmm... is it The Legend of Drunken Master?


----------



## cracker (Jul 3, 2010)

Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's another pic.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 3, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> hmmmm... is it The Legend of Drunken Master?


That's not it.


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 3, 2010)

cannonball run??


----------



## cracker (Jul 3, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> cannonball run??



Yep!

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
*strict9gs: 7*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
cracker: 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

A League of Their Own?


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 4, 2010)

i know....easy one, u got it

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 9
*TrolleyDave: 9*
strict9gs: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
cracker: 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Next up!


----------



## dice (Jul 4, 2010)

Dodgeball (A True Underdog Story)


*skip me*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

As you're such an awesome guy I'll you off!  Although now I've gotta find another film! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol

Ok, next up again!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty sure that's one of the dudes from Running Man.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Pretty sure that's one of the dudes from Running Man.



You are most definitely correct!

*Scores:*

*Szyslak: 10*
TrolleyDave: 9
strict9gs: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 3
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
cracker: 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 4, 2010)

Reminds me of the "cheer up Keanu" stuff.


----------



## junn (Jul 4, 2010)

the natural?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> the natural?



Correct!

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
TrolleyDave: 9
strict9gs: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
*junn : 4*
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
cracker: 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural


----------



## junn (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## nasune (Jul 4, 2010)

hardball


----------



## junn (Jul 4, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> hardball


whoa! you're fast.
your turn.

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
TrolleyDave: 9
strict9gs: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
cracker: 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
*nasune: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball


----------



## nasune (Jul 4, 2010)

Heh, I happened to see the post and I remember the movie well (mainly because of the ending, everyone else in the room is crying and I'm amused at it ).
Well here's the next one:


----------



## cracker (Jul 4, 2010)

Bloodsport


----------



## nasune (Jul 4, 2010)

That is correct.

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
TrolleyDave: 9
strict9gs: 7
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
* cracker: 3 *
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport


----------



## cracker (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## strict9gs (Jul 4, 2010)

talladega nights


----------



## cracker (Jul 4, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> talladega nights



Yep.

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
TrolleyDave: 9
*strict9gs: 8*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
cracker: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 4, 2010)

next up:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Brewsters Millions?


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 4, 2010)

damn weve got some movie pros in here lol, u got it

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
*TrolleyDave: 10*
strict9gs: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
cracker: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Not a movie pro, just got waaaaaaaaaay too much time on my hands! lol  Plus Richard Pryor is incredibly funny, who can resist his films!

Next up :


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wildcats!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Wildcats!



Touchdown!

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
TrolleyDave: 10
strict9gs: 8
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
cracker: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
*SoulSnatcher : 1*


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## strict9gs (Jul 5, 2010)

this movie has already been posted- its slap shot, doesnt count i would imagine


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, technically the rules read thusly:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _Try_ not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...



and I don't know about you guys, but quite frankly I ran out of sports movies a week ago. I'm surprised we've gone this far without a repeat. 
In this case (a limited topic game) I'm ruling this as a fair point for you, strict9gs.


*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
TrolleyDave: 10
*strict9gs: 9*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
cracker: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)



After a second usage of a movie, I do ask that you not post that movie again.


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 5, 2010)

right on ill take it lmao, the next one my wife suggested, hope its not to easy:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 5, 2010)

Is that "Hidalgo"?


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 5, 2010)

thats the one

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 10
TrolleyDave: 10
strict9gs: 9
*Vulpes Abnocto: 5*
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
cracker: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 5, 2010)

I like her suggestion. I had totally forgotten about that movie. 

M'kay....I dug around in my dusty mind and pulled out this gem.


----------



## junn (Jul 6, 2010)

looks like we're stumped.
any more screenshots?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry fellas.
It's been just as difficult to find good images from this movie as it was to think of it. 
All I've been able to find are two more decent images. 
For the sake of brevity, I'm posting them both.










After this, I'm afraid the clues will have to be trivia.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Probably totally wrong but is it 2 Minute Warning?  The one about the sniper in the American Football stadium?


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 6, 2010)

according to the pm i received, thats the one 

*Scores:*

*TrolleyDave:11*
Szyslak: 10
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
junn : 4
B-Blue : 3
cracker: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Loved that film!

Next up :


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2010)

The Mighty Ducks


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> The Mighty Ducks



Bloody hell, I blinked and it had been answered!  I'd only just clicked send on the PM to Vulpes!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 10
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
junn : 4
*cracker: 4*
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2010)

Just happened to be refreshing the window at the right time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next round:


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

The Ringer





bit to late to hop in but sadly I missed the first 2/3 pages


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> The Ringer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct!

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 10
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
junn : 4
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
*Potticus : 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Szyslak (Jul 6, 2010)

Rocky IV

If I can change, and you can change, we can all change!  

That movie ended the Cold War, dammit.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

Correct!
And it was my 2nd least favorite Rocky lol

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 11
*Szyslak: 11*
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
junn : 4
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
naruses: 1
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (Jul 6, 2010)

Unnecessisary Roughness?


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 6, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Unnecessisary Roughness?


So, so close.


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

Necessary Roughness????


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Necessary Roughness????



Yes


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> naruses said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I guess its my turn now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to topic

There you go.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Potticus, you're meant to update the scores and the previous posted film list when you tell someone they guessed correctly.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Potticus, you're meant to update the scores and the previous posted film list when you tell someone they guessed correctly.



I was just the guy that got pm'd wasn't my round.
Was not aware I was supposed to.

Also he pm'd me instead of Sly this movie.

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 11
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
junn : 4
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 2
*naruses: 2*
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Also he pm'd me instead of *Sly* this movie.


Youre wrong, I pm'ed you and Sly.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 7, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're only supposed to PM the person that posted the last movie.  In this case, that would be me.  There's no reason to send it to Potticus as well.  He should have been able to take a guess.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 7, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> naruses said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a guess when I knew the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ohh well I'm not really in this round.

Cheers everyone


----------



## WildWon (Jul 7, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck! Ass! I knew that was wrong. It was posted just as i was leaving work. Like 4:30pm is my clockout time, and that's my post time (on my end).

Grrrrrr!!

(Kathy Ireland {from that time period} = Yum.)


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry Wildy.  I thought you would come right back with the correct answer.  Should've been worth 1/2 a point anyway.  

And man, you are so right about Kathy.  Shame they edited out the shower scene.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for straightening that out, Dave, and Szys. 



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> Fuck! Ass! ...
> 
> (Kathy Ireland {from that time period} = Yum.)
> 
> ...



^this.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 7, 2010)

I KNEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW THE ANSWER AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Read the book too 

:/

haha


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 8, 2010)

How about posting a hint or another pic from the same movie naruses?  It's been over a day now.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 8, 2010)

I can give a hint if need be, just p.m. a brother.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2010)

I see no reason why the batter-up (pardon the pun) shouldn't be allowed to post a hint, after a day's time. So long as they know the story well enough to do so. 

Just not another screenshot. 

Dave, Szyz, others? What do you think about this?


----------



## Potticus (Jul 8, 2010)

I know the story well enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Perhaps I'll give the team they play for.

Or if you want I can give the coach.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I see no reason why the batter-up (pardon the pun) shouldn't be allowed to post a hint, after a day's time. So long as they know the story well enough to do so.
> 
> Just not another screenshot.
> 
> Dave, Szyz, others? What do you think about this?


I think after 24 hours that's perfectly reasonable.  I usually hesitate to post hints to someone else's movie, lest they be offended if I made the hint too easy.  After a full day though, that shouldn't matter.  The game is better when it moves faster than that.


----------



## naruses (Jul 8, 2010)

As you dont want another pic, ill give you a hint

The Movie was distributed by Walt Disney Pictures.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 8, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> As you dont want another pic, ill give you a hint
> 
> The Movie was distributed by Walt Disney Pictures.


_You_ can post another screen shot.  Vulpes was just saying the person you sent the answer to shouldn't post a new pic.

The person who posted the movie can post another screen from the same movie whenever they want.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2010)

Nonono, the person who posts the movie can post as many images as they want, whenever they want. 

I was just saying that the person who got the previous point should only give a hint, (rather than a screenshot) after a day.

EDIT: Like Szyslak said.


----------



## naruses (Jul 8, 2010)

As you also wanted, another pic.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 8, 2010)

Glory Road?


----------



## Potticus (Jul 8, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> As you dont want another pic, ill give you a hint
> 
> The Movie was distributed by Walt Disney Pictures.



A decent hint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Give the coach next time haha.

I'm really surprised no one has even guessed at this!

Edit: Ahh I see we have a winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't feel obliged to update this since I wasn't really the poster or the person before.
But I was pm'd lol


----------



## WildWon (Jul 8, 2010)

Would you mind updating? So we can keep things in order, and i have another movie ready to go


----------



## Potticus (Jul 8, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Would you mind updating? So we can keep things in order, and i have another movie ready to go



Alright, but DO NOT pm me, I am not the right guy!
(naruses is!)

Correct it was Glory Road
(I was pm'd by mistake, just so the mods know!)

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 11
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 5
junn : 4
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
*WildWon : 3*
naruses: 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road


----------



## WildWon (Jul 8, 2010)

OH shit. Sorry, i was confused by what happened with all that back there. Heh, ok, well, i'll PM the answer to this one to Naruses then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my movie:






Yes, the image is blurry.
However, if you don't know it from this pic, you wouldn't know it anyway (clear or not).
This is pretty fucking obscure, honestly.

Good luck


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2010)

Dorf on Golf!

(Man, that really IS obscure!)


----------



## WildWon (Jul 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Dorf on Golf!
> 
> (Man, that really IS obscure!)



Oh i know. The sports movies in my head are whittling down by the second. This was near the bottom of the barrel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh yea, CORRECT!

Side Note: I just realized that this was Video Only (due to the (V) on imdb)... i hope that's an ok slide for this one. I'll be sure to not do that again :-\ Sorry.

*Scores:*

TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 11
strict9gs: 9
*Vulpes Abnocto: 6*
junn : 4
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 3
naruses: 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2010)

I think we're all having trouble finding sports movies now. 
(I'm down to posting sports 'scenes' in movies. )
We might have to wind down this round a couple days early,
unless people just like reposting previously used sports movies. 


This one is also blurry, but easily recognizable.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 9, 2010)

Grrrrr.  I know I've seen this.


Edit: Wait, wasn't that in The Meaning of Life?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 10, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Edit: Wait, wasn't that in The Meaning of Life?



And Szyslak takes a commanding lead!
Where is TrolleyDave!?! 
He's nowhere to be seen!
Somebody check beneath the bleachers!


Heeeyy....where's my sister for that matter?   













*Scores:*

*Szyslak: 12*
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 4
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 3
naruses: 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 10, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Where is TrolleyDave!?!
> He's nowhere to be seen!I heard he's walking to South Africa for the finals.


----------



## junn (Jul 10, 2010)

title of the movie is on his cap. tin cup


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 10, 2010)

Holy Crap, that's TWICE that has happened in this round!


*Scores:*

Szyslak: 12
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 9
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
*junn : 5*
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 3
naruses: 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup



Szyslak: You should have posted a pic of him wearing that ridiculous visor with the ball dangling in his face


----------



## junn (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## strict9gs (Jul 11, 2010)

the fan?


----------



## junn (Jul 11, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> the fan?



right.

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 12
TrolleyDave: 11
*strict9gs: 10*
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 5
cracker: 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
WildWon : 3
naruses: 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup
The Fan


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 11, 2010)

next:


----------



## WildWon (Jul 11, 2010)

Eddie?


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 12, 2010)

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 12
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 10
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 5
cracker: 4
*WildWon : 4*
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
naruses: 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup
The Fan
Eddie


----------



## WildWon (Jul 12, 2010)

Let's see how this one goes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2010)

WW, this is Name the Movie, not Temper Pics!

....oh


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 13, 2010)

Chuck The Truck! from The Foot Fist Way  

Can't say this was one of my favorites, but it was good for a laugh.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, shit, son, you got that one car-wrecked! Character and all. Including your 'review.' Dead on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

*Szyslak: 13*
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 10
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 5
cracker: 4
WildWon : 4
B-Blue : 3
GreatCrippler : 2
naruses: 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup
The Fan
Eddie
The Foot Fist Way


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 13, 2010)

Another one that wasn't all that good in my book, but it certainly had it's redeeming qualities.


----------



## naruses (Jul 13, 2010)

Isnt that Scarlett Johansson?

EDIT: Now I remembered isnt that Scarlett Johansson in Match Point?


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 13, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Isnt that Scarlett Johansson?
> 
> EDIT: Now I remembered isnt that Scarlett Johansson in Match Point?


It most certainly is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Just saw your edit, and Correct!  

*Scores:*

Szyslak: 13
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 10
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 5
cracker: 4
WildWon : 4
B-Blue : 3
*naruses: 3*
GreatCrippler : 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1
Potticus : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup
The Fan
Eddie
The Foot Fist Way
Match Point


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2010)

We're about 24 hours from the end of this round!

Go for the Gold, fellas!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 13, 2010)

Post quick, I've got points to catch up on!


----------



## strict9gs (Jul 14, 2010)

haha me too, and as a newbie to this game whats the point?..... to see who has the most time on their hands?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 14, 2010)

Almost. 
For the person who started the thread, the point is to hand off the responsibility to someone else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




err...I mean...It's a point of honor!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like my plan to pay naruses to stall has worked.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your check for exactly $.07 is in the mail bud.  



Spoiler



Seriously, can we get a movie here?  This is boring.


----------



## remixer (Jul 15, 2010)

i'm waiting to play this game i found the thread yesterday and have been waiting to get involved.. i have a picture of a sport ready to go and everything !!

so who are we wating for ?? lets get movin !


----------



## naruses (Jul 15, 2010)

Guys, im ashamed, sorry for making you wait so much, please Vulpes extend this game atleast one day.

Anyways here it goes 






BTW, Sly I dont see my $.07 cents here


----------



## Potticus (Jul 15, 2010)

Remember the Titans


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2010)

In the interest of getting as many points as possible into this game, I am breaking protocol.

Guess is correct,
proof can be found here

Go Potticus GO!


*Scores:*

Szyslak: 13
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 10
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 5
cracker: 4
WildWon : 4
B-Blue : 3
naruses: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
*Potticus : 2*
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup
The Fan
Eddie
The Foot Fist Way
Match Point
Remember the Titans


----------



## naruses (Jul 15, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Remember the Titans



Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Scores:*

Szyslak: 13
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 10
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 5
cracker: 4
WildWon : 4
B-Blue : 3
naruses: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
*Potticus : 2*
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup
The Fan
Eddie
The Foot Fist Way
Match Point
Remember the Titans


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, this round is OVAH!

If it my great pleasure to give you our winner 
Szyslak!


*Final Scores:*

*Szyslak: 13*
TrolleyDave: 11
strict9gs: 10
Vulpes Abnocto: 6
junn : 5
cracker: 4
WildWon : 4
B-Blue : 3
naruses: 3
GreatCrippler : 2
Potticus : 2
SkankyYankee : 1
Tanas : 1
XWildcat : 1
ball2012003: 1
syko5150: 1
George Dawes: 1
nasune: 1
SoulSnatcher : 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




BASEketball
Major League
The Wrestler
The Longest Yard
Happy Gilmore
Victory
Million Dollar Baby
Over the Top
Days of Thunder
Rollerball
The Last Boy Scout
Field of Dreams
Mean Machine
The Waterboy
Cool Runnings
Karate Kid 3
Angels In The Outfield
Driven
The Sandlot
Goal! The Dream Begins
Hoosiers (aka Best Shot)
Slap Shot
Sudden Death
Cinderella Man
Kingpin
The Replacements
Little Giants
The World's Fastest Indian
Chariots of Fire
The Bad News Bears
Ready To Rumble
Gladiator
Bull Durham
The Color of Money
Caddyshack
Run Fatboy Run
Eight Men Out
Rocky (1976)
Coach Carter
Shaolin Soccer
Invictus
Brian's Song
Balls of Fury
The Benchwarmers
Fired Up!
The Blind Side
Rudy
The Cannonball Run
A League Of Their Own
The Running Man
The Natural
Hard Ball
Bloodsport
Talladega Nights
Brewsters Millions
Wildcats
Slapshot (second usage)
Hidalgo
Two Minute Warning
The Mighty Ducks
The Ringer
Rocky IV
Necessary Roughness
Glory Road
Dorf On Golf
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
Tin Cup
The Fan
Eddie
The Foot Fist Way
Match Point
Remember the Titans


----------



## Potticus (Jul 15, 2010)

congrats Szyslak choose a good topic!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats Szyslak mate!  The next round is mine! mwahahaha *ahem*


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 15, 2010)

Wooo!  Thanks guys.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do we want to start getting ideas for a new topic?  Or is there a break between rounds now-a-days?  

I'll be gone this weekend, so maybe we can get some theme ideas and start up a new round early next week?

Everyone is welcome to chime in with opinions.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2010)

Well that's totally up to you, Szys. 
We've been taking a month break between the rounds just due to lack of interest, 
but we do have a number of new players now.

if you hadn't suggested sports for this round, (which seems to have worked in your favor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I was going to make it a comedy round. 

Another idea I had last Summer was "beach/ocean/underwater" simply because it's been so long since I last saw an ocean.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2010)

Disaster Flicks may be fun. Either world disaster OR (seriously) Theatrical Disaster... box-office bombs. That could be a great one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just ideas


----------



## Potticus (Jul 15, 2010)

*box-office bombs.*
I second this, that sounds like an interesting twist to this game.

I also second Comedies that would be another vast range of movies.


----------



## naruses (Jul 17, 2010)

Cartoons would be a great topic.

Also, I second comedy.

I go for both options cause there is alot of movies to post.


----------



## cracker (Jul 18, 2010)

Cartoons would be way easier to figure out and would result in insanely high scores. My vote is for comedies.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2010)

So the viable ideas we have right now include:

Comedy (It's been done, but it's been a long time)
Disaster Movies (Disasters at the box office (bombs), or movies about disasters.  Bonus points for movies that achieve both.)
Water themed (Summer, Beach, Ocean, etc)
Comedies might be the best idea to get the most participation, but I love the disaster theme.  Perhaps a few more people could chime in with their votes, and we'll get the next round going within a day or two.  

Oh, and Vulpes:


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright, my boss is gone and I have no desire to do any actual work today, so I'll be starting the new round in a couple hours.  Last chance to chime in.  I'm leaning towards comedies unless there are strong opinions to the contrary.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm SO glad somebody caught the reference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(for me it's been 14 years since I last saw the ocean)


----------



## Potticus (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone pm me when this starts and the topic please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gunna participate this round.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2010)

New round is up:

http://gbatemp.net/t242118-name-the-movie-comedy-theme


----------



## Potticus (Jul 24, 2010)

This needs to be unstickied and the Comedy stickied!


----------

